# Huron River at the Belleville dam.



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

I am headed over to the Huron River near the Belleville dam this morning to see if anything is swimming around.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

mpolander said:


> I am headed over to the Huron River near the Belleville dam this morning to see if anything is swimming around.


Good luck to you.


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

No luck today. One guy had caught a small silver bass.


----------



## happydj (Jun 20, 2012)

what was the water level like?


----------

